# Outdoorbits - slow response?



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Are Outdoorbits usually slow to respond to phone calls/emails? 

Have done both recently and have, as yet, had no response. 

I'm after a complete Gaslow system to fit myself and want to buy from them and use the discount - but as stated earlier have had no answer back. 

Perhaps they are away or very busy!

Cheers

David ........... (Spindrifter)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi David

Our very own Nuke runs Outdoorbits - and he's been away at the Malvern show. I'll give him a nudge for you :wink:

Gerald


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Gerald

I did wonder if he was away "working". Thanks for the promised "nudge" it's appreciated.

Thanks David


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Yep me too!

Two emails last week still waiting.

Graham


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Same experience! I don't want to dig at Nuke but if I was away from the business I would make sure someone else was looking after it - especially for an online ordering type business.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sure the "nudge" from Gerald will get things moving.

Don't really want to buy anywhere else - but may have to.

Emailed Gaslow sales direct with my requirements - got a response within 5 minutes. They even modified the type and amount of hoses I need so I had the right fittings/hoses for the job.

Fingers crossed eh!

Cheers

David..........................(Spindrifter)


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

> Don't really want to buy anywhere else - but may have to.
> 
> I admire your patience, there are often post on here re the slow reponse from outdoor bits. How long will the chummy atitude to Nuke, keep his business going.
> I find it hard to believe that anyone in business would treat potential customers like this. Customers are easier to loose than to get, I accept that preparing and returning from a show is time consuming but to go without any back up is comercial suicide.
> ...


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I will work through the queries tmrw, I appreciate its frustrating but It does take time to prepare / unpack for a show and then come back to an incredibly huge inbox and try and work through them, commercially I am not at the point of being able to employ someone who is technical and sales orientated to handle sales queries alongside me and who can man the office in my absence at shows.

lol if you have any excellent ideas on how to handle a growing business where multiple times a year you have to leave the office and be away from proper connectivity (43Kb connection at Malvern  ) then I am all ears


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

> commercially I am not at the point of being able to employ someone who is technical and sales orientated to handle sales queries alongside me and who can man the office in my absence at shows.
> 
> But how comercially damaging is it to be penny pinching by not employing
> someone to cover in your absence. We all have a wide network of family and friends, and surely even someone with limited technical ability can answer emails and pack orders ?
> ...


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> lol if you have any excellent ideas on how to handle a growing business where multiple times a year you have to leave the office and be away from proper connectivity (43Kb connection at Malvern  ) then I am all ears


If ever there was a "proceed with caution" time I'd say this is it.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Can't you do out of office autoreply for emails? then those folks would know you are away, I would have thought a similiar message on phone could be achieved.  Modern technology surely would allow for an online message when ordering to inform people that a said item would not be despatched until your return from the show! Folks could then make an informed decision as to whether to wait until your return or make other arrangements.
Ian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I usually do use auto responders Ian, but did overlook it this show (lol although I have been criticised for using these in the past also so can't win), however majority of orders go through and are dispatched as normal regardless of whether I am in the office or not. Its not the ordering that is the problem it is the answering enquiries 

There is sometimes an unrealistic expectation of online small businesses as well, i.e. I will sometimes get an email sent at 10pm one night, the next day I get a phone call with a perturbed customer saying "I had to phone you as you don't answer your emails". This doesn't apply to those mentioned in this thread btw 

With 24hr 365 day online stores the expectation appears to be that the same goes for online customer service 

What I really need is an MHF Member who lives in South Devon who wants to earn extra funds lol


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> If ever there was a "proceed with caution" time I'd say this is it.


very true Brian, I don't want to overstep the mark financially by taking on expensive full time qualified sales staff and end up like a few companies out there in the MH industry who have sunk recently due to overstretching and fast growth. I suppose i should be patting myself on the back for getting to the stage I am at where my biggest issue is being able to cater for excessive sales enquiries but it certainly doesn't feel good atm


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> With 24hr 365 day online stores the expectation appears to be that the same goes for online customer service
> 
> What I really need is an MHF Member who lives in South Devon who wants to earn extra funds lol


Hi Nuke, It seems like you say you are at a position in the growth of your business where you could do with some help but are cautious about over-stretching yourself financially in employing a full time member of staff.
It is difficult but sometimes you just have to stretch to make sure you don't get left by the wayside. I myself have ordered 2 items from Maplins when I had tried to order same from you but my order/communication was lost or very tardily responded to. I am not digging at you just trying to tell it like it is from the side of the customer. 
Yes we don't have much patience in this super efficient world of Amazon etc where customer service as well as ordering is absolutely top-notch - but then they have lots of cash to put automated and auto systems linked to actual people in place.
In my business I have on a number of occasions had to employ expensive staff while debating if I should. In the end I had to or we would have gone under even if this meant the company has made little profit for a couple of years. We still need to grow a bit to ensure that our extra capacity is being filled and we can start to make money again.

And if the growth doesn't come quick enough you just have to cut back on staff again - easier said than done however!

I would rather be in this situation, at least getting my salary paid than be a dead duck who didn't move fast enough and ends up looking for a job working for someone else!
Best of luck - business is tough!

Does the extra staff need to be local in Devon, surely not in this e-connected world?


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

I ordered on Saturday morning and the goods arrived at 9am today. Excellent service.

Spence


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Have heard from "Outdoorbits". Discussed supply of Gaslow system - got advice and a good price (About £35.00 cheaper than Gaslow direct - this price includes delivery and MHF discount) Will order next week. Sorted. 

Cheers

David.........................(Spindrifter)


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hiya Nuke, 

I aint commenting on how anyone hould run his or her business, as its yours, and you decide, however, 

I will now do exactly that, you could increase your speed of connection if you have 240v when out and around...nearly said out and about then,... :roll: I use a Vodafone express card and dedicated router, and I can get broadband speeds of up to 3big things a second. I can have up to 10 users with broadband at once, so it must be quick......also, theres a thing called the :

UKbusiness forum, and I think you maybe a member, and on that place theres folk what do answering of phones and emails etc, for a subcontract type fee. 

I dont know, like I said, its up to you really, and I dont think other should offer criticisms about how you go about your busines, after all, if you do loose a sale, regardless of the reason, its your sale, and if we have the freedom to shop whre we please, you have the same freedom regarding your company. 

I reckon you do alright tho'


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol Adrian, i do have internet access via a usb dongle but speed varies all over the place and without going into too much details the complexity and accessibility of my email isn't easy to use on the road on a small screened laptop (I take a very small laptop to the shows with me)

I have looked at these call centres (UK and abroad) continental ones seem to be heavily frowned upon and I myself get frustrated with Indian call centres so would never use one myself as a business, secondly the issue isn't of having someone on the end of a line to just take messages (answer phone can do that) its having someone "experienced", "technical enough to actual field enquiries as a lot of sales enquiries to Outdoorbits are heavily technical with customers wanting to know if X brand Inverter in conjunction with Y Solar Panel and Z battery will be suitable, which Satellite TV system recommendation and similar" and who knows enough of how my business operates to be able to take load off me in my absence and not just accumulate it 

in a simple business those call centres etc work well but not in my arena.

I do have some ideas which are being researched in the background and I will be expanding albeit slowly and under control based on growth and financial restrictions. I won't be taking on loads of full time staff willy nilly


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Didnt mean to lecture, or teach you how to do your job.

I actually understand now the problems you have, and frankly dont envy you the problem.

When I started the Rv company, I made a promise on the website, I would reply to emails within 3 hours. if marked urgent.....what a huge mistake that wa, and I wish I hadnt made that promise. I didnt realise soooo many email enquiries were " Urgent". ( especially urgent for enquiries on bookings 5 months in advance!!). However, I now have the emails bunged throught to the mobile, so at least I can filter the really urgent enquiries.

One thing I dont do now, is get worked up over is companies I email regarding stuff, and they dont get back to me within 48 hours, that much I've learned.


----------

